# Help - Obvious and Oblivous are not very easy



## ancra_ac (Aug 21, 2009)

I thought I would put this before the experts here and see what ideas you have. Our party is Saturday and my husband wants to be Captain Oblivious and my son wants to be Captain Obvious. It's a theme thing. We are all stuck though with their costumes. Any suggestions or ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, nothing comes to mind immediately for Captain Oblivious other than him acting that way. For Captain Obvious, perhaps you could dress him like a ship captain and cover him with stickers and signs that say "I'm a ship's captain"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm..no clue. Try to convince them to be Captains Obnoxious and Captain Noxious. At least we can do those...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The only thing that came to mind is a costume made of question marks or something for Captain Oblivious.


----------



## ancra_ac (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL. Thanks you guys. My husband is going to do something along the lines of wearing his boxers on the outside of a standard super hero costume as oblivious and my son is going with the attitude


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on how racy you want to go - guess I could see Captain Oblivious costume having a completely normal front with the entire back ripped / torn out. Or maybe build something more tame off of that theme - costume looks one way from the front and something he is completely 'oblivious' to on the back.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Did I miss something? Shouldn't captain obvious have a super hero costume that says "Captain Obvious" on the front? 

Captain Oblivious...maybe a walking cane and dark sun glasses along with the big question mark?


----------

